
Memefy This – The Chrome Extension that makes memes online instantly - AshBardhan
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/memefy-this/iohemjpgjkgkfgfpiglpfpcclogkelcf
======
AshBardhan
Hi Guys!

I’m one of those guys who love sharing and making memes. I’ve used many tools
for making memes online. But none of them was able to make memes instantly
like an Instagram story. So, I’ve finally made a product which solves the
problem.

This chrome-extension helps you making instant memes online and making our
lives easier.

All you have to follow the four basic steps: 1\. Right-click select 'Memefy
This Image’ option on any image file present on the website, 2\. Add some text
at the top and bottom, 3\. Change size and position of your texts, and 4\.
Download your generated meme.

That’s it, folks!

Hope this application saves your precious time and encourages in making more
memes.

If you find it useful (I bet you will :P), show your support by all means: \-
Share this app on all social platforms as much as possible. \- Follow
@MemefyThis on Twitter for more updates and share your memes created from my
app. \- Send feedbacks/suggestions with love or hate by tweeting to yours
truly @CreativeBakchod on Twitter a.k.a The Savior Meme-Maker.

Moreover, this is an open-source project. You can contribute on Github:
[https://github.com/AshBardhan/memefy-
this](https://github.com/AshBardhan/memefy-this)

Very excited to read suggestions, comments, feature requests. Do share your
memes generated from this extension. :)

